# Little Creatures Dog Days Summer Beer



## earle (11/12/15)

Having this now off tap. Something about the hop combo doesn't work for me. Up front flavour is fine but then moves to an unpleasant flavour to finish. Be iinterested in other's thoughts.


----------



## Curly79 (11/12/15)

Yeah I tried it a couple of weeks ago Earle. Wasnt sure at first. Massively grassy hop flavour that sort of grew on me after a couple of bottles. Not too bad.


----------



## danestead (11/12/15)

Ahhh Little Creatures Dog Days or have Matilda Bay copied the name?


----------



## danestead (11/12/15)

If you are talking about LCDD I quite like it. Very impressed.


----------



## kunfaced (11/12/15)

Needs more dog


----------



## earle (11/12/15)

Sorry, yes Little Creatures. Maybe a moderator could correct the thread title please.


----------



## mosto (11/12/15)

Had it on tap a couple of weeks ago and had very similar thoughts. Moved to Young Henry's Hop Ale....that is a very nice beer!!!


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/12/15)

I thought it was very average and not the high standard LC produce. I'd rate MG summer Ale 10 fold over this beer and recently the John Boston Summer Ale is better, much better. Wont be buying it again.


----------

